# Konfiguracja ALSA `

## HkD.crw

Witam. Mam nastepujacy problem. Robie wszystko krok po kroku wg podrecznika : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml

Dochodzac do kroku 2.5 

```
(Zakładając, że dowiązanie o nazwie linux wskazuje na dobry katalog)

# cd /usr/src/linux

# grep SOUND .config

(1 to prawda)

CONFIG_SOUND=y

(2 to prawda)

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

# grep SND .config

(i 3 to prawda)

CONFIG_SND is not set
```

robie wszystko wg opisu, lecz po wpisaniu   grep SOUND .config   wyskakuje mi 

```
CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set
```

a po wpisaniu   grep SND .config zamiast  CONFIG_SND is not set  wyswietla mi cala liste

```
CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1848_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4231_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_ADLIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1816A=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1848=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS100=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT2320=m

CONFIG_SND_CMI8330=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4231=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4232=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4236=m

CONFIG_SND_DT019X=m

CONFIG_SND_ES968=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1688=m

CONFIG_SND_ES18XX=m

CONFIG_SND_GUS_SYNTH=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX=m

CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE=m

CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X=m

CONFIG_SND_MIRO=m

CONFIG_SND_SB8=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16=m

CONFIG_SND_SBAWE=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16_CSP=y

CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY=m

CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE=m

CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS300=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X_BOOL=y

CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSPM=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SND_MIXART=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_PCXHR=m

CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE=m

CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET=m

CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF=m

```

Jestem nowym uzytkownikiem i nie wiem zbytnio jak sobie z tym poradzic : / A perspektywa uzywania systemu bez dzwieku zbytnio mnie nie cieszy...

Prosze o pomoc, poniewaz jestem 'zielony' w tym temacie i sam raczej nic nie zdzialam....

peace yO`

----------

## Yatmai

Nie kumam o co ci biega  :Razz:  Zainstaluj alsa-utils, odpal alsaconf i powinno działać, o ile czegoś nie pominąłeś w jajku.

----------

## HkD.crw

Nie da rady. Instalowalem juz alsa-utils wiele razy na przestrzeni czasu i lipa... Dajac alsaconf wyskakuje ramka a w niej

```
No supported PnP or PCI card found

Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound cards/chips?
```

Daje Yes, ostrzega o tym, ze moze to uczynic system niestabilnym, daje Yes i wyskakuje 

```
No legacy drivers ara available
```

Nie wiem co o tym myslec i co dalej robic... 

peace yO`

----------

## martin.k

Po pierwsze primo: Namyśl się jaką masz kartę dźwiękową - z jakim czipem ???

Po drugie primo: alsa nic nie zobaczy jak nie załadujesz modułów do obsługi karty !!! Choćby 

```
modprobe twój_moduł_karty
```

Po trzecie primo: jak już wiesz jaki to moduł i chcesz by ci się ładował podczas startu systemu to dodaj go do 

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

 Potem daj z roota 

```
update-modules
```

I powinno działać  :Smile: 

----------

## samakra

 *martin.k wrote:*   

> Po drugie primo: alsa nic nie zobaczy jak nie załadujesz modułów do obsługi karty !!! 

 

nie wiem jak u was ale u mnie alsa sama laduje modulki i wykrywa karte muzyczna

HkD.crw, pokaz co ci zwraca 

```
lspci
```

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## HkD.crw

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

]00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP2A ISA bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP2A SMBus (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2A USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP2A Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2S AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP2A PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP2A IDE (rev a3)

00:0b.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 ?? [Radeon 9550] (Secondary)
```

----------

## samakra

a po skompilowaniu kernela zrobiles 

```
make modules_install
```

?

chodzi o to czy masz jakies modulki w katalogu /lib/modules/<wersja_kernela>/kernel/sound

----------

## madey

Nie wiem jak u was, ale jak ja wkompilowałem obsługę mojej karty na stałe do jądra to alsa-conf burzy się, że nie widzi mojej karty, a potem i tak działa...

----------

## ro-x

wkompiluj alse na stale, a o alsa-conf zapomnij, nie jest do niczego potrzebne.

----------

## HkD.crw

Co rozumiesz piszac 'wkompiluj alse na stale' ? Nigdy nie bawilem sie Gentoo, wiec nie wiem, ale z info, ktorych jeszcze nie podalem, to to, ze podczas instalacji Gentoo na samym koncu wyskakuje zawsze blad ALSY, nie pamietam co dokladniej pisze, ale cos w stylu, ze nie dodano alsy, czy cos takiego...

peace yO`

----------

## bartass

poprostu wkompiluj alsa w jądro tzn. zaznacz w konfigu jądra 

nie kompiluj osobno alsa-driver.

a i zaznacz sobie w jądrze obslugę PnP

----------

## HkD.crw

 *bartass wrote:*   

>  tzn. zaznacz w konfigu jądra 
> 
> nie kompiluj osobno alsa-driver.
> 
> a i zaznacz sobie w jądrze obslugę PnP

 

Hmm... zaznacz w konfigu jadra, czyli mam zrobic tak jak tu pisze krok po kroku ?

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Sound  --->

(To trzeba włączyć)

<M> Sound card support

(Tej opcji nie włączamy!)

Open Sound System   --->

   < > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)

(Menu wyżej przechodzimy do opcji ALSA)

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

   <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

   (Włącza obsługę MIDI)

   <M> Sequencer support

(Obsługa /dev/mixer* i /dev/dsp* w starym stylu. Polecamy.)

   <M> OSS Mixer API

   <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

(Teraz należy wybrać urządzenia jakich używamy. W większości

przypadków jest to tylko jedna karta. Jeśli jednak jest ich więcej należy

zaznaczyć sterowniki dla wszystkich jakie posiadamy)

(Nie jest to konieczne dla zwykłych użytkowników, a przeznaczone

głównie dla doświadczonych osób do różnego rodzaju testów)

Generic devices  --->

(Dla kart dźwiękowych na slocie ISA)

ISA devices   --->

(Dla posiadaczy karty Gravis)

   <M> Gravis UltraSound Extreme

(Wracamy poziom wyżej i przechodzimy do urządzeń PCI. Większość kart

dźwiękowych obecnie to właśnie karty PCI)

PCI devices   --->

   (Wybieramy sterownik emu10k1 dla naszej karty)

   <M> Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS)

   (Dla karty Intela)

   <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

   (Dla karty VIA)

   <M> VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller

(Poziom wyżej znajduje się podobne menu do wyboru kart USB

USB Devices   --->
```

Jesli o to chodzi, to robilem tak juz kilka razy i nic nie pomagalo... 

Wiem, ze moje pytania wydaja sie pewnie dziecinnie proste, ale naprawde jestem nowym uzytkownikiem i wole popytac doswiadczonych userow co i jak.

peace yO`

----------

## martin.k

Znaczy się: zainstaluj sobie na początek SUSE albo jakieś inne Ubuntu, jeśli nie wiesz co znaczy "wkompilować sobie coś w jądro na stałe"... Poza tym polecam lekturę manuali i innych doców na necie, co by nie powiedzieć RTFM.

----------

## HkD.crw

Tak... za taka pomoc serdecznie dziekuje.... Trudno... jakos sobie poradze....

Ps. SuSe, Ubuntu i inne mialem, ale sa IMO slabe....

peace yO`

----------

## martin.k

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix

----------

## bartass

@HkD.crw

wkompilować na stałe to znaczy że masz to wbudowane w jądro a nie dołączane jako moduł

OZN.

<*> <--wkompilowane na stałe.

<M> <-- dołączane jako moduł.

mam nadzieję że już wiesz o co chodzi...

jak nie to google.com

----------

## martin.k

nVidia MCP2S audio oparta jest na Intelu 8x0 więc  Emu10k1 i    VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 nie będą ci potrzebne tylko: <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

Potem potrzebujesz jeszcze w /etc/modprobe.conf

```
# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

#module options should go here

#OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

   

# card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss
```

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Nvidia&card=.&chip=nForce&module=intel8x0

Więcej mi się googlać nie chce... Bo ty powinieneś tę robotę sam odwalić. Wystarczy tylko chcieć.

----------

